# French Lick Area



## jsmith (Apr 30, 2013)

Any one have a guess on how much longer it will be around here until the greys start poppin up? I'm guessing with the warmer temps its going to be sometime in the next 10-14 days!


----------



## mushroom_mentor (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi, you guys! My name is Karrin and my partner and I have started a Youtube channel that is geared toward getting regular people out into the wilderness and foraging for wild mushrooms and wild plants. Our first two videos focus on morels. We don't like to be secretive, and are super friendly. We are looking for a community online, specifically Youtube, to share our adventures and knowledge with. We are also open to feedback and suggestions for future videos. If you wish to reply to the video, please do so on my youtube channel, otherwise I might not see it here. 

If you're from MN, we'll even give you an exact location where you can find morels if you're just starting out. We also hope to host forays in the spring and summer. So check out our videos and don't forget to subscribe, like and share! Thanks, and we look forward to getting to know you!! 
The link to our youtube channel: https://youtu.be/dUxufP0AHqY


----------



## morelsandmanners (Apr 1, 2015)

@fro. Just a couple more days if not now. If you wait 10-14 days you will miss out on greys. Those are always the hardest for me to find, seems like the weather goes from cold to hot. In turn going from blacks to yellows. That's just me, but this year seems primed up for greys to show up in bigger numbers.


----------



## jsmith (Apr 30, 2013)

HELP!!! I drove 4 hours to the French Lick area to do some mushroom hunting and everything is dry as a bone. Can anyone please help me out and give me a good spot to check out so this isn't a wasted trip!!


----------

